# 2001 Chrysler Town and Country 3.3L ASD Relay tripping..HELP



## Mtank (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok so I'll start by saying I know about as much as the average joe about cars and will tackle minor repairs as long as there isnt a chance of me screwing anything up worse.

So to get the the point, my wife left for work in the van and quickly turned around because it was stuttering/skipping and low on power, definitely didnt feel right. I jumped in it and verified it was definitely idling and running rough.

Ive had the van for 3 years and put a lot of miles on it and never changed the plugs so i figured i'd start with this since it needed it anyways. Changed the plugs, cranked the van back up, drove it, situation was slightly better but still not right, stuttering etc.

Next step was to check the wires, i pulled out my multimeter to check for resistance but since I could not find what an acceptable reading would be online, i figured I'd go ahead and get a set since it probably needed that as well. Autozone had a coil pack for 45 bucks so I picked that up too, figured it was cheap enough to go ahead and knock out that possibility too.

Pulled off the old coil pack and wires, popped the new ones on, connected everything back as it was before.  Easy enough ..well

 * upon trying to crank the van I get a fast clicking noise that seems to be comming from the ASD relay in the fuse panel. Weirdly enough it still clicks after pulling the key out of the ignition, I have to remove the negative batt cable to stop it. rechecked all my connections, everything is solidly in place and where it should be. Tried reconnecting the old wires/coil pack because at least then I could start the van, but now I have the same problem with that setup. As far as I can tell, the system isnt even going as far as the coil pack because I get the same clicking noise with no harness connected to the coil pack.

I am at a loss, dont have a ton of money to dump it off at a dealership or somthing to fix a major electrical problem so I figured I'd check here first to see if anyone has any idea what ive screwed up???

Thanks in advance for any help offered


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 22, 2011)

Is the battery good?


----------



## Mtank (Dec 22, 2011)

Battery replaced the week before, tests out fine.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 22, 2011)

Mtank said:


> Battery replaced the week before, tests out fine.



So..was it tested the week before? or have you tested it since these issues?  Batteries can act funny at anytime.


----------



## DrewDennis (Dec 26, 2011)

From what I can read...the ASD powers up the PCM..  
Potentially an ASD ground control wire breaking between the pcm and the fuse panel, pcm pin 67 (connector 2) brown/white wire.  This is UNDER the fuse box under the hood. 

I had an issue with the wife's 02 T&C instrument cluster PCI circuit, traced it to a corroded pin under the fuse box as well.

ALSO..make sure to thoroughly clean the terminals and clamps on the battery. You would be shocked at how many PCM issues that resolves...


----------

